# Eos billboards



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

You asked for advertising and VW has finally responded. Carlos has seen one in Houston and I saw one today here in Chicago. 
Andy
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zo...ize=m

_Modified by cb391 at 11:02 PM 6-13-2007_

_Modified by cb391 at 11:17 PM 6-13-2007_


_Modified by cb391 at 11:24 PM 6-13-2007_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have to admit I actually quite like that.


----------



## WolfinPR (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Eos billboards (cb391)*

That made me chuckle. I really like that billboard. I hope that some of the commercials are that clever if they ever come out. 
Perhaps they are incognito


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Eos billboards (WolfinPR)*

Definitely better than some of the "fifi" stuff that has been floating around!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos billboards (ravennarocket)*

X2 on all the above comments. 
A classy ad in my opinion.
Kevin


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Eos billboards (just4fun)*

was just about to say.......








and then I saw the link at the beginning-----
here ya go......


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Eos billboards (just-jean)*

I like it actually. Classis VW! Good job!


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Eos billboards (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_You asked for advertising and VW has finally responded. Carlos has seen one in Houston and I saw one today here in Chicago. 
Andy
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zo...ize=m


You beat me to it Andy! I was going to post something last night but couldn't grab a pic as I was going 50 or so coming off the Edens.
I like it too.
There is a radio ad for special rates on new 'dubs too...of course, the only mention of the Eos is in the super-fast disclaimer saying it isn't included.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Eos billboards (LuckyInChicago)*

Where on the Edens is this billboard? I don't get up to the north shore very often, but this might be worth the trip!
Alex


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

Alex,
Just south of the Wilson Ave ramp on the right side or if you come south on Cicero ave it's right where the S-curve is
Andy


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Eos billboards (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_was just about to say.......








and then I saw the link at the beginning-----
here ya go......









Very clever ... we should promote you to do ads for VW! Congrats!


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Eos billboards (ravennarocket)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## Eismeer Blue (May 29, 2007)

Anyone notice how car ads, including those on TV, the sporty cars have heavy tinted windows AND the windshield? I don't know about the laws elsewhere, but here its illegal to tint the front windows let alone the windshield!!! 
But it does make the car look impressive and that is the whole idea of the ad isn't it?


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Eismeer Blue)*

GREAT AD 

Maybe someone from VW has been reading this forum, because there is no chick with a scarf on! this time
The EOS appeals to both men and women but the old ads are just to over the top girly foo-foo stuff.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (Eismeer Blue)*

It is illegal on this side of the border too. Just think of the dark windshields as sunglasses.








Andy


----------



## oktasha (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (cb391)*

I saw another EOS Billboard -- I am so sorry that I don't have a picture of it. There was not a good spot to take a photo and I saw the Billboard as I was zooming down the Freeway in San Diego, California (driving South on the 5 freeway from La Jolla, near the exit right before Sea World).
Anyways, the billboard had the same photo as the two cars in the above posted EOS Billboard, but the words were different: the billboard that I saw said NURTURE (over the top up EOS) and NATURE (over the top down EOS).
I am so happy that VW is beginning to advertise -- I love these billboards and how they are gender neutral. Good job VW! My only suggestion would have been to use a colored car rather than a white car on a white background -- it kind of washes out the car. Nevertheless, I love the ad.
Tasha


----------



## schnapps4 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (oktasha)*

In Philadelphia on I-95 NB at the Broad St exit is a new Eos billboard. I have pictures but they are in my wife's camera. The ad says
0-60 mph(above the car with top up) 0-60 spf(above car with top down).
Pictures coming tonight



















_Modified by schnapps4 at 2:54 PM 6-15-2007_
I will get a better shot tomorrow.


_Modified by schnapps4 at 2:59 PM 6-15-2007_


----------



## Eismeer Blue (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (cb391)*

Coming to San Diego the 4th week of July. Staying somewhere in Coronado. Look for an Eismeer blue (obviously) with beige interior and Alberta plates!!


----------



## GTIR6 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Eos billboards (cb391)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (schnapps4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schnapps4* »_
0-60 mph(above the car with top up) 0-60 spf(above car with top down).


I only can vouch for going up to 30 SPF, has anyone gone any higher in the Eos?


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (flheat)*

Just saw the first EOS commercial here in Houston. It came on during the 10 o'clock news. Featured a white Eos (that was obviously lowered). It had a couple playing around with the climatronic features.


----------



## schnapps4 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*

Saw the same commercial last night while watching Red Sox/Braves on MLB Extra Innings. It was on NESN which is a Boston area station.


_Modified by schnapps4 at 4:58 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
I only can vouch for going up to 30 SPF, has anyone gone any higher in the Eos?

I've pushed mine as high as 40 SPF........... livin' on the edge.........
Kevin


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Eos billboards the dutch one*

This is the dutch poster....








wegens omstandigeheden gesloten = closed because of circumstances
Greetings Erick...


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ That's pretty clever too.


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_Just saw the first EOS commercial here in Houston. It came on during the 10 o'clock news. Featured a white Eos (that was obviously lowered). It had a couple playing around with the climatronic features.

Seen the same commercial the last couple nights on ESPN. They're finally really starting to promote the EOS. Took long enough.


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (oktasha)*

I saw the NURTURE vs NATURE bilboard yesterday on the south side of Ventura Blvd in Encino. It looked good, but I think they should have picked a color other than white


----------



## WolfinPR (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Eos billboards (cb391)*

I finally saw a billboard in the SF Bay Area in Emeryville on I80 Westbound. Top up - Aerodynamic, Top Down - Aero. Dynamic.
They have a similar billboard for BMW Eastbound theirs is: Top up - January - Check, Top down - June - Check


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_
Seen the same commercial the last couple nights on ESPN. They're finally really starting to promote the EOS. Took long enough.

I have yet to see the commercial, but I was talking to my wife on the phone the other night when she got excited all of the sudden and said "hey my car is on the TV, there's an Eos commercial on, and it looks like my car!"
I asked her what the commercial was like and she said "I don't know really, there's just a guy and a girl playing with the buttons on the dash".
She liked it, just because it "looked like her car"
Kevin


----------



## oktasha (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
I have yet to see the commercial, but I was talking to my wife on the phone the other night when she got excited all of the sudden and said "hey my car is on the TV, there's an Eos commercial on, and it looks like my car!"
I asked her what the commercial was like and she said "I don't know really, there's just a guy and a girl playing with the buttons on the dash".
She liked it, just because it "looked like her car"
Kevin









For anyone who has not yet seen the new U.S. EOS Commercial, it is posted on the VW.com website -- http://www.vw.com/eos/films/en/us/#/WVBE71001/med/


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (oktasha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oktasha* »_
For anyone who has not yet seen the new U.S. EOS Commercial, it is posted on the VW.com website -- http://www.vw.com/eos/films/en/us/#/WVBE71001/med/

Thanks for the link.
Not a great commercial, not terrible. But at least it is advertising.
Kevin


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (oktasha)*

I hadn't seen it so thanks for the link. IMHO? blech.


----------

